# The Definitive OGF Paddler Roll Call



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Had an idea to do a master list of OGF'ers that paddle, in a single thread. Thought it might be useful to find others in your same geographical area, or in an area you might be traveling to. If enough people find this to be a good idea, we could request to pin (sticky).

Start by telling me what geographical forum is your 'home' (NW, NE, Central, SW, SE)

Then;

Name:
Location:
Travel:
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle:
Primary species you prefer to target:
Boat:


*Northwest Ohio*

Alan (adelmo)
Toledo
Open to travel anywhere
Fish anywhere
All species
Perception Sound Angler 10.5

Jerry (Spacecowboy)
Sylvania
Limited Travel
Maumee River and local ponds, some Irish Hills Michigan lakes
OK Malibu2xl

*Northeast Ohio*

Adam (CoolWater)
N. Ridgeville
Within 50 miles
Inland lakes, Lake Erie near shore, area rivers
Any species
Ocean Kayak Trident 11, Orange Camo

Ben (bassyakker)
North Canton
Anywhere
Nimisilla, Wingfoot, Portage Lakes, Lake Erie
Any species... Primarily LM & SM Bass
Native slayer 12, Jackson big tuna

Jeff (silverbullet)
Avon Lake
Got water lets fish
Primarily Lake Erie but also inland
Mostly chase walleye but I'll fish for anything
Ocean Kayak Trident 13, Urban Camo

Sam (scubasam)
Garrettsville
I'll paddle and fish anywhere for anything
Tarpon120, tan

Jake (RiverRunner88)
Painesville Twp.
Lake Erie and All of northern Ohio and Pennsylvania
Mostly Smallmouth but will fish for anything.
Jackson Cuda 14

Brian (creekcrawler)
Bedford
Local lakes & creeks & Lake Erie
Steelhead, SM Bass & anything else
Perception Swifty (9'6)

David (Stuhly)
Cuyahoga falls
Almost anywhere in NE OHIO
Walleye, Bass, Muskie, Pike, Perch
2013 Native Mariner Propel

Bob (kayakcle216)
Garfield Heights
Anywhere
Lake Erie and inland lakes
Smallmouth and Walleye
2013 Hobie Pro Angler 14 & 2015 Hobie Pro Angler 14
Member of the Hobie fishing team since 2014

Jason (ascendangler)
Lake Erie
Anywhere
Lake Erie, Small res. and lakes
Panfish, bass, love to add walleye
CUDA 14

Ben (mrbencrazy)
Munroe falls
50+
Portage lakes
All species
Native versa sup, and a few 9-10 ft sit in yaks

Bill (y-town)
Mosquito northeast Mahoning
Walleye Steelhead any
Canoe

Chris (fishing pole)
South Cleveland Suburb
Mostly the Hoga, Ladue, Other local flows and lakes. Allegehny (PA)
Bass, panfish, carp
Perception Striker 11.5 - Old Town Vapor - & others

Dave (Perch-N-Quackers)
Canton
Tusc., Kokosing, Muskingum Rivers (Coshocton-Dresden areas), Licking River, Nimi, and Buckeye. Rocky R. & Ashtabula... want to do Lake Erie
Smallies, crappie, gills, perch, walleye/saugeye, flatheads, anything else
Native Manta Ray 12'

Luke (lrobison24)
Westlake/Vermilion
rocky river out to vermilion river, but always willing to try new water
I fish the rivers a little but mainly the lake
Smallmouth/Walleye
Eagle talon 12

Jim (fishingful)
Suffield
All over the place
Any species
Sold yak, looking at new ones. Teaching out of green perception acadia's on nimisilla summer of 2015

Matt (mas5588)
Streetsboro
Travel distance TBD
SMB/LMB, Pike, maybe Walleye and Panfish with my kiddo
Mohawk Odyssey 14 (solo)

Scotty (Mcguyver)
Amherst/ Beaver Creek
NW Ohio
Lake Erie plus Rivers/Creeks 
Walleye, Smallmouth bass, and Steelhead
Ocean Kayak Dawn Trakker

*Central Ohio*

Hank (canoe carp killer)
Canal Winchester
Anywhere in the region
Scioto, Buckeye lake, Hoover, Big/Little Walnut, others
Any species, primarily catfish and smallmouth
Jackson Cuda 12

Brian (homepiece)
Blacklick
Fish about anywhere... primary are Hoover, AEP, alum, walnut, hocking, road trips mixed in to surrounding states and Florida.
LM & SM Bass, and Redfish and Snook down south.
Wilderness systems ride 115 in Orange/Jackson big rig soon

Barney (Govbarney)
Columbus
Scioto, and Olentangy Rivers
Smallmouth
Old Town Trip 10 Deluxe Angler Kayak

Larry (USMC_Galloway)
Columbus
Any Central Ohio flow, and some smaller flat water
SM & LM Bass
Jackson Coosa for rivers, Hobie Outback for flatwater

Brandon (yaknohio)
Cardington
Kokosing, Delaware, Olentangy, Alum, Hoover...anywhere really
Mostly target crappie and SMB
Ocean Kayak Trident 13

Matt (mcoppel)
Columbus (Worthington)
Any Central Ohio flow
Any Fish
2015 Jackson Coosa in Sexy Shad

Darren (DC9781)
Columbus
Anywhere
Rivers/Creeks but will fish anywhere
Smallmouth bass
Jackson Coosa YakAttack and Jackson Big Tuna Forest Camo

Shawn (ShawnN)
Jacksontown / Newark
Anywhere
Licking River, Buckeye Lake, Seneca Lake, Salt Fork. Would like to learn more of the Columbus Rivers, but will fish anywhere
Bass, Saugeye
Jackson Coosa HD and Wilderness Ride 115

Clayton (claytonhaske)
Columbus
Scioto, any central Ohio flow, but will travel tournament time.
Bass, saugeye, and wipers
2014 Jackson Coosa Yak Attack Angler

Jeremy (JFish1)
Columbus
Hoover, Alum, Darby, Scioto, Kokosing, Mad.
Multi-species but particularly like bass, Saugeye and Muskie.
Jackson Cuda 12

Tom (Tombo)
Pickerington
Anywhere
Small lakes primarily south of Columbus, interested in learning new water
LMB & SMB
2015 Wilderness Systems Ride 115X Max

Kevin (kparrott154)
Gahanna
New to Central Ohio, still exploring local waters
Whatever will bite
Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120

Dick (Naut-a-Byte)
SW Columbus
Any & everywhere (Have Pop-up camper/Yak hauler)
Scioto, Darby and Small lakes/ponds.
Bass and more bass...but open to any fishing.
Old Town Predator MX and Ascend FS10

Jim (Fishstories)
New Carlisle
To where the fish are biting
Kiser, Gmr, Lmr and creeks
LM, SM, crappie and gills
FS12T

Jesse (gahannafly)
Columbus/Gahanna
50 Miles
Big Walnut Creek, local ponds, would like to paddle Mohican, Mad R., Little Miami, Darby
Bass
11 foot 9 inch kay noe canoe

Travis (tsh4425)
Westerville
Hoover, Big/Little Walnut, Alum, Olentangy
All bass, Saugeye, Crappie, Catfish, Muskie
Emotion Angler 11

Jim (yaker)
Marion
anywhere
Area rivers,and lakes
Bass, crappie, panfish
Old Town Otter

*Southwest Ohio*

Brad (BuzzBait Brad)
Miamisburg
I'll fish anywhere
Ill travel
Ill target anything
Perception sport access 11.5

Kyle (Deank1)
Milford
I will fish anywhere within reason
I will target any species
Ascend FS12T

Steve (backlashed)
Gods Country
Erie in the summer, Outer Banks
Caesars Creek primary, want to do LMR or GMR again.
Multi species
14' Jackson Cuda, 12' Jackson Cruise

Zeb (z3bul0n)
Dayton
Anywhere within reason and a good bite
Rivers/Creeks/small lakes, but will fish anywhere
SM & LM Bass, White Bass, Crappie, cats
Jackson Cuda 12 G.I. Jackson

Joel (yakfish)
Fairborn, Ohio/Niagara, Ontario
GMR or any river with Smallies, also Great Lakes
Smallies or anything
Visit Niagara region and bring a Kayak?, hit me up and we'll fish!
Feelfree Lure 11.5

John (jmpmstr98)
Monroe
Anywhere the fish are biting
SM LM Bass, Saugeye
12' jon boat, 14' canoe, Future Beach 126 yak, 14' Jackdon Cuda

Kurt (Smittyfisher)
Cincinnati
Fish anywhere, mostly east side Cincy and Ky
Any big fish lmr, smd, stripe, and whites plus any that swim
Malibu stealth 12 for my main rig

Neil (farleybucks)
Anywhere in Ohio, also annual trips to FL, TN, WV
Dayton area rivers, Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail stops
SMB are the species of choice near Dayton, also multi species
Swap boats frequently, current: Wilderness Systems Ride 135 & 115X, paddled many others

*Southeast Ohio*


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hank, Central Ohio. Canal Winchester. Pretty much anywhere in the area. Scioto mostly, buckeye lake, Hoover, big and little walnut, and anything else between. Fish for pretty much everything. Love cat fishing and smallmouth fishing. Jackson Cuda 12.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Ben(bassyakker)
North east area
North Canton
I'll fish anywhere...
Nimisilla, Wingfoot, portage lakes, lake erie
Any species.. Primarilly large mouth and smallmouth
Native slayer 12, jackson big tuna


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Brian (homepiece)
Central Ohio, blacklick
Fish about anywhere... But primary are Hoover, AEP, alum, walnut, hocking, with a few road trips mixed in to surrounding states and Florida.
Largemouth and smallmouth, and redfish and snook down south.
Currently have a wilderness systems ride 115 in Orange, and will be picking up a Jackson big rig within the next month or so.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff (Silverbullet)
North East
Avon Lake
Got water lets fish
Primarily Lake Erie but also inland
Mostly chase walleye but i'll fish for anything
Ocean Trident 13 in urban camo


----------



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

Sam/ scubasam
Garrettsville/ Northeast 
I'll paddle and fish anywhere for anything 
Tarpon120 tan


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jake (Riverrunner)

Painesville Twp.

Lake Erie and All of northern Ohio and Pennsylvania 

Mostly Smallmouth but will fish for anything.

Jackson Cuda 14


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Hank, Ben, Brian, Jeff, Sam, Jake, all added.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

-Barney (Govbarney)
-Columbus
-Scioto, and Olentangy Rivers 
-Smallmouth
-Old Town Trip 10 Deluxe Angler Kayak


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

brad (buzzbait brad)
Southwestern Ohio, Miamisburg
I'll fish anywhere. 
Ill travel 
Ill target anything 
Perception sport access 11.5


----------



## Deank1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kyle (deank1)

Southwestern Ohio, Milford 

I will fish anywhere within reason

I will target any species

Ascend FS12T


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Brian (creekcrawler)

Bedford, Ohio

Local lakes & criks & Lake Erie

Steelies, smallmouth & anything else.

Perception Swifty (9'6)


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Central

Name: Larry (USMC_Galloway)
Location: Columbus
Any Central Ohio flow, and some smaller flat water
SM & LM bass
Boat: Jackson Coosa for rivers, Hobie Outback for flatwater


----------



## yaknohio (Sep 18, 2014)

Central Ohio

Brandon
Cardington
Kokosing, Delaware, Olentangy, Alum, Hoover...anywhere really
Mostly target crappie and SMB
Ocean Kayak Trident 13


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Central

Name: Matt (Mcoppel)
Location: Columbus (Worthington)
Any Central Ohio flow
Any Fish
Boat:2015 Jackson Coosa in Sexy Shad


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

David ( STUHLY )
Loc. cuyahoga falls
Almost anywhere in NE OHIO
WALLEYE ,Bass , MUSKIE , pike , perch


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Stuhly said:


> David ( STUHLY )
> Loc. cuyahoga falls
> Almost anywhere in NE OHIO
> WALLEYE ,Bass , MUSKIE , pike , perch


2013 Native Mariner Propel


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Barney, Kyle, Brad, Brian, Larry, Brandon, Matt, David added.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Darren (DC9781)
Location: Columbus
Travel: Anywhere
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle: Rivers/Creeks but will fish anywhere
Primary species you prefer to target: Smallmouth bass

Boat: Jackson Coosa YakAttack and Jackson Big Tuna Forest Camo


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Darren added.


----------



## ShawnN (Apr 13, 2008)

Name: Shawn Nicholson (ShawnN)
Location: Jacksontown (Newark)
Travel: Anywhere
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle: Licking River, Buckeye Lake, Seneca Lake, Salt Fork. Would like to learn more of the Columbus Rivers, but will fish anywhere
Primary species you prefer to target: Bass, Saugeye

Boat: Jackson Coosa HD and Wilderness Ride 115


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Clayton, Columbus, Ohio (claytonhaske)
Scioto, any central Ohio flow, but will travel tournament time.
Fish for bass, saugeye, and wipers
2014 jackaon coosa yak attack angler.


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Central Ohio- Columbus
Jeremy (jfish1)
I like to fish Hoover, alum, darby, scioto, Kokosing, mad. 
I fish for whatever species bites but particularly like bass, saugeye and the occasional Muskie. 
Jackson cuda 12


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Shawn, Clayton, Jeremy added.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Northeast 

Bob (kayakcle216)

Garfield Heights

Travel: Anywhere 

Primary: Lake Erie and inland lakes

Primary species: Smallmouth and Walleye 

Boat: 2013 Hobie Pro Angler 14 & 2015 Hobie Pro Angler 14 

Member of the Hobie fishing team since 2014


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Steve (Backlashed)
SW Ohio, Gods Country
Travel: Erie in the summer, Outer Banks
Caesars Creek primary, want to do LMR or GMR again.
Multi species
Boat: 14' Jackson Cuda, 12' Jackson Cruise


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Bob, Steve added.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

Zeb
Location: dayton (southwest-central ohio) 
Travel: Anywhere within reason and a,good bite
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle: Rivers/Creeks/small lakes, but will fish anywhere
Primary species you prefer to target: Smallmouth, largemouth, white bass, cats, crappie.

Boat: Jackson Cuda 12 G.I. Jackson



Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Making it a sticky is a great idea I will add.


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

Name:Alan adelmo
Location:Northwest - Toledo
Travel:Open
Primary areas:Open
Species:All
Boaterception Sound Angler 10.5


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Steve.

Alan and unknown name (z3) added.


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

Name: Tom

Central

Location: Pickerington
Travel: Yes
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle: Small lakes primarily south of Columbus. I am interested in learning new water, both lakes and creeks!
Primary species you prefer to target: LMB & SMB
Boat: 2015 Wilderness Systems Ride 115X Max


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Name:Jason (ascendangler)
Location:Lake Erie
Travel: always looking for good water
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle:Lake Erie, Small res. and lakes
Primary species you prefer to target: Panfish,bass, love to add walleye
Boat: CUDA 14


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Tombo added (care to give a first name?), Jason added (put you in NE Ohio, let me know if that is correct)...

Thanks.


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry about that, I forgot my name! Updated!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Ty, added your name.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Name: Ben 
North east 
Location munroe falls
Travel. 50+
Primary areas ortage lakes
Species: all
Boat: native versa sup,and a few 9-10 ft sit in yaks


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Ben added.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Name: Kevin
Central Ohio 
Location: Gahanna

Species: whatever will bite
Boats: Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120

Just moved to central Ohio, still exploring new water.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

CoolWater said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> Alan and unknown name (z3) added.


its zeb , sorry. i added it to my post. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

*Name:*Dick Nauta (Naut-a-byte)
*Location:*SW Columbus
*Travel:*Any and everywhere (Have Pop-up camper/Yak hauler)
*Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle:* Scioto, Darby and Small lakes/ponds. 
*Primary species you prefer to target:*Bass and more bass...but open to any fishing.
*Boat:*Old Town Predator MX and Ascend FS10


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

All updated through this post. Thanks!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

NE
Bill y-town
Mosquito northeast Mahoning
Walleye Steelhead any
Canoe


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Bill added. 

Can't believe how disproportionate the regions are with interest in canoe/yaking. That was not something I was expecting to see.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Joel Hains (yakfish)
SW Ohio Fairborn, Ohio/Niagara, Ontario
GMR or any river with smallies, also starting to paddle the Great Lakes now.
Smallies or anything else that swims!
If anybody comes up to the Niagara region and brings a Kayak hit me up and we'll fish!
Feelfree Lure 11.5


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Joel added, ty.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

anyone in the southwest or central ohio need a weekday fishing buddy for the rivers. i know for me its hard to do a river float by myself. its alot easier if you have 2 vehicles. if anyone is interested shoot me a pm. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

*Name:*Fishing Pole (Chris)
*Location:* South Cleveland Suburb
*Travel:*Mostly the Hoga, Ladue, Other local flows and lakes. Allegehny (PA)
*Primary species you prefer to target:*Bass, panfish, carp
*Boats:*Perception Striker 11.5 - Old Town Vapor - Islander Tandem - Future Beach Angler - Couple inflatable pontoons *(Selling)*


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Dave (Perch-N-Quackers)
Canton
(New to this but I will list where I plan to go with yak/fish from shore/boat) Tusc. River, Kokosing River, Muskingum River (Coshocton-Dresden areas), Licking River, Nimi, and Buckeye. (Would love to try Erie after I get some experience) Occasionally head to Rocky River or Ashtabula.
Smallies, crappie, gills, perch, walleye/saugeye, and flatheads. (Will take any biters though)
Native Manta Ray 12'


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Chris and Dave added. 

For everyone who has posted thus far, I have done minimal editing... just to try to keep the overall word count down... just trying to make it easy and crisp to navigate. If my editing missed something or caused an error, please let me know and I will fix it.

I am out of state tomorrow through Thursday, so I may not have time to add if anyone else posts... will catch it up before next weekend or during.


----------



## Fishstories (Apr 12, 2014)

Jim (Fishstories)
New Carlisle
To where the fish are biting
Kiser, Gmr, Lmr and creeks
LM, SM, crappie and gills
FS12T


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Central Ohio
Jesse (Gahannafly)
Columbus/Gahanna
50 Miles
Big Walnut Creek, local ponds, would like to paddle mohican, mad river, little miami, darby
Bass
Boat: 11 foot 9 inch kay noe canoe


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

John
Jmpmstr98
Monroe.
Anywhere the fish are biting.
12' jon boat
14' canoe
Future beach 126 sit in Kayak
14' Jackdon Cuda
SMB, LMB, SAUGEYE.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Northeast Ohio

Luke (lrobison24)
Westlake/vermilion
rocky river out to vermilion river, but always willing to try new water
I fish the rivers a little but mainly the lake 
Smallmouth/Walleye
Eagle talon 12


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim, Jesse, John, Luke added.


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

NW Ohio
Jerry
Limited Travel
Mostly fish Maumee River and local ponds, some Irish Hills Michigan lakes
Currently paddling my family's OK Malibu2xl (Sold my Tarpon 120, then sold my Ultimate, then sold my Ride 115) keeping my eyes open for the next yak


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

NE Ohio
Jim
All over the place
I fish for everything
Sold my boat a while ago. Looking at new ones. If you see green perception acadia's on nimisilla this summer that's me teaching. I teach ACA Kayaking classes out there. But they aren't my boats.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Jerry, Jim added.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Name:*Matt
*Location:* NE OH - Streetsboro
*Travel: * Don't really know yet. Just moved here from Kansas City and just bought a canoe off a member here last week. Want to primarily fish little lakes, but also want to do some easy rivers - especially if they're full of smallies.
*Primary species you prefer to target:* Largemouth mostly, but that's due to convenience. Love love love smallmouth...they're probably the favorite. Pike in the rivers sounds super fun. Maybe some walleye. Will also hunt for panfish with the kiddo.
*Boat: *Mohawk Odyssey 14 (solo)


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

*name *Kurt smittyfisher
*location *sw cincinnati
i will fish pretty much anywhere i fish all over the east side of cincy and do some road trips to ky for some epic camping and fishing tri*p*
i go after any big fish lmr,smd,stripe, and whites plus any that swim.
i have a malibu stealth 12 fir my main rig


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Travis (tsh4425)
Westerville
Hoover, Big/Little Walnut, Alum, Olentangy
All bass, Saugeye, Crappie, Catfish, Muskie
Emotion Angler 11


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt, Kurt, Travis added.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Location: SW Ohio
Name: Neil Farley
Travel: Everywhere and anywhere in Ohio, also annual trips to FL (Pensacola), TN (Crossville area), WV (New River area).
Primary areas paddled: Dayton area rivers, Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail stops
Primary species: game for anything, but SMB are the species of choice near Dayton
Boat: Family owns Whitewater Warehouse, so I end up swapping boats frequently. Currently I have a Wilderness Systems Ride 135 & 115X, but have paddled several Wildy, Feel Free, and several other yaks.

Thanks!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Neil added.

I appreciate the response to this project, but I am wondering if it has proven to be a useful tool for anyone? I'm wondering if anyone has sent a PM to someone in their area or a place they were heading to? Original goal was to have this help network some kayak fisherman to;

find new water and access locations
safety by potentially lowering solo trips
better documentation of catches (even with technology another angler shooting a photo seems to still get the best shots)
make a few new friendships
People may not be visiting the end of this thread once they know they were added. I know there are other groups on Facebook and yak tournament groups, so this idea may or may not be useful or worthwhile. If anyone has feedback it is welcomed.


----------



## yaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim(yaker)
Marion 
anywhere
Area rivers,and lakes
Bass, crappie, panfish
Old Town Otter


----------



## Mcguyver (Apr 8, 2011)

Name: Scotty "Mcguyver"
Location: Amherst/ Beaver Creek
Travel: NW Ohio
Primary areas you paddle or want to paddle: Lake Erie plus Rivers/Creeks 
Primary species you prefer to target: Walleye, Smallmouth bass, and Chrome (steelhead)

Ocean Kayak Dawn Trakker, 10 years Kayak fishing. Hell, I invented it... well, me and the Indians Lol


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim/Scotty added.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Name: Frankie G
Location: Middleburg Heights
Travel: Northeast Ohio
Primary areas I paddle or want to Paddle: Still new at this so I've only been in a couple small lakes. I want to hit some other spots around NE OH soon!! Some of those include Chippewa Lake, Hinckley Lake, Ladue, and Punderson.
Primary species I prefer to target: LMB, SMB, Catfish, and I guess whatever bites!!!
Boat: Jackson Coosa HD


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

Matt( fishmonster13)

Cincinnati 

Mostly southwest Ohio for whatever, want to hit the LM for smallies 

Fs12t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseldave (Apr 22, 2015)

Dave
Garrettsville
Fish anything anywhere
Tarpon 120


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

James F 
Uniontown
Sportspal 14'
Portage Lakes, Killbuck Marsh and many rivers and streams.
I like the thread, and also am wondering if it is useful. One thing I have found is to go as light as possible and always use common sense when on the water.Have Fun.


----------

